# Ostern in Südafrika -was und wie am Haken?



## Jörg Junker (9. Januar 2012)

Moin, allerseits - 
Als Gelegenheitsangler und Hobbyköche gehts Anfang April 2012 und nicht allein zum Angeln für 2 Wochen nach Kapstadt.
Dazu folgende Fragen:
Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den dortigen Verhältnissen?
Welche Ausrüstung (hier speziell welche Köderart?) ist angeraten (wir nehmen Reisesteckruten / 2,40m / WG 100-200g mit)?
Mit was ist zu der Zeit von der Küste aus (Strand und Klippen/Stege) zu rechnen? 
Unsere hauptsächlichen (positiven) Erfahrungen haben wir in Norwegen und Nordspanien/Biskaya von Land aus gemacht.

Erfahrungsbericht folgt nach Rückkehr.
Grüße aus Bremen - Jörg


----------



## Honeyball (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ostern in Südafrika -was und wie am Haken?*

Ich hab's mal nach "Angeln weltweit" verschoben.

Bei den Vorstellungen wirst Du so schnell keine Antwort bekommen...:m


----------



## carpomizer1111 (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ostern in Südafrika -was und wie am Haken?*

Hi Jörg,
ich war September 2008 in Südafrika(Kapstadt) auch für 2 Wochen(viel zu kurz,wirst du selber merken).Das Land und die Kapregion ist der absolute Hammer,soviele nette und liebe Menschen hab ich noch nie getroffen.
Nutze die kurze Zeit nicht nur zum fischen,sondern schau dir soviel wie möglich an.
Pflichtprogramm ist der Tafelberg,Signal Hill,Aquarium in Kapstadt an der Waterfront(wenn du nen Tauchschein hast kannst du dort mit den Haien tauchen).Viktoria and Alfred Waterfront,Hout Bay(Dort gibt es den Portugiesen und ein Schiff im Hafen,Piratenschiff,als Restaurant,sehr zum empfehlen-ich will sagen absoluter Hammer-gehe da unbedingt hin zum essen).Das Weingut in den Bergen von Kapstadt "Groot Constantia"-eines der grössten Weingütern in Südafrika.Lohnt sich sehr,auch das "Mama Afrika" direkt in Kapstadt lockt mit heimischen Speisen.
Kleiner Tipp,wenn ihr eine Unterkunft habt(also Bed and Breakfast),dann fang das kochen nicht an,es lohnt sich nicht-lasst es euch gut gehen und geht jeden Abend essen.
Der ander Tipp ist geht nachts und abends "NUR" mit dem Auto raus und nicht zu Fuss,jedes Haus in Kapstadt(und Südafrika)ist umzäunt und alarmgesichert,es sieht sicher aus ist es aber nicht,die Slums sind da(direkt hinterm Flughafen geht es los,das wird das erste sein was du siehst,ist ein heftiger Anblick) und die Armut allgegenwertig!!!!!!
Bei uns war nichts,aber wir haben uns auch an die Regeln gehalten,holt auch nie Geld am Automaten,nachts oder alleine,sondern macht alles mit Travellerschecks(ganz wichtig),es gibt in jedem Kaufhaus eine Wechselstation wo ihr tauschen könnt).
Zum Angeln kann ich dir soviel sagen,das die Einheimischen auf ihren Autos mit 4 meter langen einteiligen Ruten umherfahren)die sind vorne am Kühler in ne Röhre gesteckt und werden nach hinten übers auto gespannt),die brauche die ruten damit sie über die brandung an der küste und in den klippen kommen,mit einigen hab ich geredet die haben in kleinen becken zwischen den klippen gefischt und doraden gefangen die sie am ufer überm feuer gegrillt haben-das ist freiheit-,ich weiss nicht ob ihr mit euren ruten was anfangen könnt!!!!!denke damit könnt ihr am ufer oder im hafen fischen aber nicht an den klippen.
In der Waterfront gibt es nen Laden der bietet Hochseefischen an,aber das waren 6500 südafrikanische Rand für 4 Personen und das war uns zu teuer,weil ich auch der einzigste war der gefischt hat!!!!!
Wo ihr auch hinmüsst ist das Kap der guten Hoffnung.
Wir sind von Kapstadt entlang der Küste nach Hermanus-Kap Agulhas-Mossel Bay-Outhshoorn-George-Knysna-entlang der wunderschönen "Gardenroute" bis zum Tsitsikama Nationalpark und wieder zurück nach Kapstadt.Der Hammer!!!!!!!!!
http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http://www.welt-atlas.de/datenbank/karten/karte-2-92.gif&imgrefurl=http://www.welt-atlas.de/datenbank/karte.php%3Fkartenid%3D2-92&h=812&w=1121&sz=344&tbnid=aK-s2jYZZkOVLM:&tbnh=90&tbnw=124&prev=/search%3Fq%3Ds%25C3%25BCdafrika%2Bkarte%26tbm%3Disch%26tbo%3Du&zoom=1&q=s%C3%BCdafrika+karte&hl=de&usg=__MHPv5GGeqas4-gfrZgh2EefNnf8=&sa=X&ei=4TsLT6LNFsTAtAbIueSBDw&sqi=2&ved=0CEMQ9QEwAg&dur=1389
Wenn ihr das seltene Glück haben solltet und die Küstenstrasse richtung Kap der guten hoffnung ist nicht gesperrt,was sehr oft vorkommt,dann fahrt die Strasse entlang.Es ist die schönste Küstenstrasse der Welt!!!!!!
Der *Chapman’s Peak Drive* ist eine neun Kilometer lange Küstenstraße auf der Kap-Halbinsel südlich von Kapstadt
Wünsche euch einen sehr schönen Urlaub in Kapstadt-wer einmal da war will immer wieder zurück!!!!!!!!
Gruss Micha
Wenn du fragen hast dann versuche ich gerne sie dir zu beantworten!!!!


----------



## carpomizer1111 (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ostern in Südafrika -was und wie am Haken?*

http://www.kapstadt.org/kapstadt/zentrum/aquarium/waterfront-aquarium-fische/
Fische hast du viel Doraden und Kingklipp.
- *South African Deep Sea Angling Ass.:* Tel.: (021) 96-4454.
-* Federation of South African Flyfishers:* (021) 434-0285. 
http://www.suedafrika.net/reisefueh...stadt-reisefuehrer/sport/angeln-kapstadt.html
Hier mal was zum angeln!!!!!


----------

